# Just Picked up a feral with bad Canker, Advice?



## Holzdweaver (Sep 13, 2015)

Picked up a young feral, poor guy was staggering down the middle of a busy road, dragging his wings like he was drunk (cue a very dramatic rescue!). Not sure on age but hasnt lost his baby feathers round his beak yet and has a few yellow baby strands of feather remaining hes pretty much fully feathered. Noticed straight away there was something very wrong with him as he is light as a feather, broke my heart to feel his razor sharp breastbone digging into my hand 

He was gasping badly but at first assumed it was the stress, settled him down in the middle of my best jacket on my knee for the journey home. 

On further investigation, and with help from my ever patient partner, he has bad canker. massive creamy yellowish nodules nearly blocking his entire throat.

He also has a wet cough type wheeze and when he wheezes, this awful smelling liquid comes out of his beak.

Hes very very thirsty but cant seem to get any water actually down him, for fear of him drowning in the bowl iv taken it off him for now.

Now im not a total novice when it comes to pigeons, i have a few ferals that i have rescued in the past, my keepers include one with a hook beak which needs trimming else he cant eat. Iv also raised a couple of few day old chicks from a roofer who was going to just chuck the nest off the roof as it was in his way, as well as four other young birds not old enough to fend for themselves. Healed a few broken wings and given aid to a few weak undernourished adult birds which have then been released (although come back sometimes for a feeding!). But this is something iv never dealt with before...

I have some tablets for canker in my pigeon box, they are furaltadone 15mg ronidazole 5mg combination tablets, as theres no way he can swallow these, iv crushed half of one up mixed it with water and painstakingly dripped it into his mouth a tiny drop at a time. He got most of it down and can tell as its bright green and only pale yellow cloudy liquid is coming up with the wheezing, so iv been continuing with the drip feeding with just water. 

I can make him a thin gruel which i can do the same with to get some nourishment into which i can mix with a drop of apple cider vinegar like i do with my babies. Hes obviously starved so dont want to totally overload his little system! any advice on feeding with a pigeon this sick?

Hes remarkably bright eyed and has a bit of pep! Im just hoping he fights long enough for the meds to help him. Is there anything else i can do for him?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

With a bird in such a poorly state, we would give Critical Care Formula for avians. Some vets sell it (no prescription needed), but some only do the stuff for small animals. But, if available it can help a bird along temporarily.

Ideally, Metronidazole in liquid form for Canker, but that does need a prescription so depends upon the policy of the vet. Unfortunately, many will say it can't recover and must be PTS. That's why it's best to check first and make it clear that is not an option.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Sorry to know about the painful situation of poor bird.
John has already shared the best advice based on what is available in the U.K, just a little to add here, you can give him warm sugar water with a pinch of salt in it to give strength, that will be much better than plain water. 

If you are on Facebook, I suggest you to join the Pigeon Rescue group which is a network of rescuers and some rescue centres in the UK:

https://www.facebook.com/groups/PigeonProtection/

May be someone in your area could help you in this situation. Secondly if you yourself are a rescuer, you could join hands with others to help some other needy birds in future. The group is great for people who have similar interest to help and protect needy birds.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Please be very careful with giving liquids to the bird as they are easily aspirated.


----------

